# paxil and caltrate



## LISATIGER (Mar 14, 2002)

would this stuff be ok to mix also bith control pills and tylenol somemes and immodium when needed


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I would say okay but ask the pharmacist about mixing. I take tylenol when needed and very rarely need immodium any more. The only concern I would have is since BC pills are in such low doses these days I would not take it too close together with them for fear that the calcium would soak up the BC pill and oops well we would not want that to happen. I know you should use some other method if you take antibiotics with BC pills.Linda


----------

